# best cleaner/lube for Glocks?



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Hello,
I did a search for other threads on this but couldn't find any. I'm sure it has already been addressed.
what is the best cleaner/lube for a Glock?
I've read on a glock forum that some even use motor oil (???)
The best I pieced together is Dish soap on the plastic, various cleaners for the metal and lube sparingly. 
Thoughts?
Sorry if question has been beaten to death. Just point me to correct thread.

Thx
Jim


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
That's a tough one! Glocks require very little lubrication mostly on the slide rails which a good quality gun grease can be used sparingly. Never lubricate the firing pin channel or it's related parts. Follow the owners manual as to where the lubrication points are. Polymer frame pistols are kind of like teflon and are very durable and resistant to chemicals used for firearms maintenance. Many people have their favorite brands of lubricants and cleaners. They will all do the job. I happen to use "Break Free CLP", "Hoppe's #9" and "Hoppe's Gun Grease". They are specifically designed for firearms maintenance. The slide/frame can be wiped down with a silicone impregnated cloth. All of these products and others that work just as well are available at most major sporting goods stores, Walmart's and of course gun shops. I don't see any harm in using dish detergent, just don't place it in the dishwasher your wife might object. However I don't think it will be necessary. People have purposely dragged Glocks through the mud, rinsed them off with water and they continued to fire. I doubt that the gun will ever get that filthy. "Gunscrubber" or "Rem Oil in aerosol form is also good for cleaning guns. I use it then blow out the remaining residue with compressed air getting as much out as possible then lubricating the gun according to the owners manual. Again the firing pin channel and it's related parts should be kept as clean and dry as possible on Glock pistols. You can easily remove the slide cover plate, firing pin, safety plunger and springs. Then clean the channel, drying it out with compressed air or a Q tip, twisted paper towel, etc.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

Thanks Desertman!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

JimNAZ:
You're welcome! Just one other thing you can find out how to remove the slide cover plate, firing pin, safety plunger and their related springs on line just type in "Glock slide disassembly" there are a number of different video's and instructions on how to do this. It is easy, and not complicated and should become a regular part of maintaining your Glock pistol. I don't know why it's not in the owners manual?


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I have been using shooters choice solvent and the fp-10 oil on mine. I like the solvent because it works on copper as well, very strong smelling though. I usually do the basic field strip and use some type of polymer safe spray cleaner on the action. Every once in awhile I will break them all the way down and clean. I don't know if that's the best but it works for me. Plenty of other good cleaners out there as well.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For cleaner, I am going to assume you mean bore cleaner. If so, I use Shooter's Choice. As for a lubricant for my Glocks, I like Hornady's One Shot dry lube. This lube rates very high and attracts a minimum amount of lint and debris.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun:


> Every once in awhile I will break them all the way down and clean.


Amen to that!


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've been using M-Pro7 and love it.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree... all the M-Pro 7 products have been stellar. A real advancement in cleaners, copper strippers & lubes. I recommend them to everyone who asks about cleaners & lubes.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

M-Pro 7? I went to their website sounds interesting I'll have to try some of it. Looks like they have a wide variety of products. I saw another product called "Gun Butter" anyone have any experience with those products? I recently bought some "EEZOX" have yet to try it out.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I use Gun Butter for those hard to reach areas since it has an application tip. Works good and is slippery.







Easy to put in the slide channels too.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

TAPnRACK:
Thanks for the info! I always like to try out new products.


----------



## JimNAZ (Jan 16, 2015)

I was at the range today and they had a big display of Frog Lube. ?????


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, it's a pretty popular lube. I've never used it, though a lot of people like it.


----------

